#   "-"

## UN9GW

"-"                      ,    ,    (),     .

   : http://ukw.cqun.kz/award_soyuz_apollo.html 

  73!

----------


## UN9GW

, !
  , ..  01.01.2010 .,     35 QSO (2010-1975=35 )  ,      1 QSO   ()    (   ).         17 .
73!

----------


## UN9GW

> , !     ,         ?


!
,     :Wink:  
  .

*  11 ():*

 (RW3XL),     . , . 
 ,          35. 
      QSO   . 

P.S. ,  "-250"   .   . 
   !
73!

----------

